# Microsoft adds RAW photo file support to Windows



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jul 27, 2011)

Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft Camera Codec Pack 

Microsoft announced the release of a Camera Codec pack for Windows that offers support for the RAW file format from within Windows Explorer as well as Windows Live Photo Gallery 2011.

Until now, Windows Explorer did not have native support for RAW images and could not generate thumbnail images.

I hope this isn't a re-post, I did a search and didn't see any thing mentioned about it.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Jul 27, 2011)

FINALLY!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 27, 2011)

I added it 3-4 weeks ago.  Nice not to have to launch a Nikon program just to see NEFs.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 27, 2011)

Apparently someone over at Microsoft got their hands on an old Apple computer and found that raw support was built into their OS and figured out that it might be a good idea.  I am happy for all you Microsoft users for being brought into the 21st Century.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 27, 2011)

Bout' time...


----------



## NikonME (Jul 27, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## Overread (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm confused - I've been able to view thumbnails and images in window picture viewer for years now - and all of them were RAW. Sure you had to install the RAW codec off your camera CD, but since you get that with your camera when new (or can get it off the website if secondhand) and since you'd also need the new codec for each new camera (since they are mostly all unique) then I can't see how this is a big step forward


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 27, 2011)

I had the codec installed but wasn't able to open them in a viewer until now, awesome! This is why I frequent this forum


----------



## KmH (Jul 27, 2011)

Overread said:


> I'm confused - I've been able to view thumbnails and images in window picture viewer for years now - and all of them were RAW. Sure you had to install the RAW codec off your camera CD, but since you get that with your camera when new (or can get it off the website if secondhand) and since you'd also need the new codec for each new camera (since they are mostly all unique) then I can't see how this is a big step forward


Me too, so I also don't get what the big deal is.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 27, 2011)

I still can't see mine =(  Can anyone help?  I downloaded the file and nothing.  Of course the T3i is not listed...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 27, 2011)

KmH said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused - I've been able to view thumbnails and images in window picture viewer for years now - and all of them were RAW. Sure you had to install the RAW codec off your camera CD, but since you get that with your camera when new (or can get it off the website if secondhand) and since you'd also need the new codec for each new camera (since they are mostly all unique) then I can't see how this is a big step forward
> ...



Some of us have multiple cameras and some of us process photos from several different manufacturers.  It's nice to have an all in one stop.  I often trade RAW files back and forth with people just to compare our processing.  Being able to download most of the codecs from one update is convenient for me.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 27, 2011)

yes


true



yes!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 27, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> I still can't see mine =(  Can anyone help?  I downloaded the file and nothing.  Of course the T3i is not listed...



+1

D7000 is excluded too.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 27, 2011)

The Microsoft Camera Codec Pack provides support for the following device formats:

*Canon:* EOS 1000D (_EOS Kiss F in Japan and the EOS Rebel XS in North America_), EOS 10D, EOS 1D Mk2, EOS 1D Mk3, EOS 1D Mk4, EOS 1D Mk2 N, EOS 1Ds Mk2, EOS 1Ds Mk3, EOS 20D, EOS 300D (_the Kiss Digital in Japan and the Digital Rebel in North America_) , EOS 30D, EOS 350D (_the Canon EOS Kiss Digital N in Japan and EOS Digital Rebel XT in North America_), EOS 400D (_the Kiss Digital X in Japan and the Digital Rebel XTi in North America_), EOS 40D, EOS 450D (_EOS Kiss X2 in Japan and the EOS Rebel XSi in North America_), EOS 500D (_EOS Kiss X3 in Japan and the EOS Rebel T1i in North America_), EOS 550D (_EOS Kiss X4 in Japan, and as the EOS Rebel T2i in North America_), EOS 50D, EOS 5D, EOS 5D Mk2, EOS 7D, EOS D30, EOS D60, G2, G3, G5, G6, G9, G10, G11, Pro1, S90
*Nikon:* D100, D1H, D200, D2H, D2Hs, D2X, D2Xs, D3, D3s, D300, D3000, D300s, D3X, D40, D40x, D50, D5000, D60, D70, D700, D70s, D80, D90, P6000
*Sony:* A100, A200, A230, A300, A330, A350, A380, A700, A850, A900, DSC-R1
*Olympus:* C7070, C8080, E1, E10, E20, E3, E30, E300, E330, E400, E410, E420, E450, E500, E510, E520, E620, EP1
*Pentax (PEF formats only):* K100D, K100D Super, K10D, K110D, K200D, K20D, K7, K-x, *ist D, *ist DL, *ist DS
*Leica:* Digilux 3, D-LUX4, M8, M9
*Minolta:* DiMage A1, DiMage A2, Maxxum 7D (_Dynax 7D in Europe, &#945;-7 Digital in Japan_)
*Epson:* RD1
*Panasonic:* G1, GH1, GF1, LX3


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 27, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> johnh2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't see mine =(  Can anyone help?  I downloaded the file and nothing.  Of course the T3i is not listed...
> ...



I can see my D7k NEFs.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't on mine, MS asks me what i'd like to open it with and none of the MS stuff does it. Not on the MS list I posted either.   Lightroom and Elements FTW


----------



## Tony S (Jul 27, 2011)

Windows 7 and Vista only... looks like those of us still using XP are left out.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm on Win 7 pro.  XP they announced would no longer be supported a while ago.


----------



## Overread (Jul 28, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...



True, but still its really only a convenience move rather than a game changer since you've only got to get to the manufacturers website and download the codecs - a few moments and then you don't need to do it again. I'm not saying its not a good move, the more integration there is the easier it is for us, but its just not a gamechanger


----------



## Edsport (Jul 28, 2011)

I've been able to view my raw files from my 350D and 5D for quite some time now using microsoft's raw image viewer. I use windows XP...


----------



## Zrock (Jul 29, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> I still can't see mine =(  Can anyone help?  I downloaded the file and nothing.  Of course the T3i is not listed...



I had to install 2x before i was able to view.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 29, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Apparently someone over at Microsoft got their hands on an old Apple computer and found that raw support was built into their OS and figured out that it might be a good idea.  I am happy for all you Microsoft users for being brought into the 21st Century.



There must be something about using a Mac that makes people act poorly in mixed company.


----------



## Jarrod268 (Jul 29, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently someone over at Microsoft got their hands on an old Apple computer and found that raw support was built into their OS and figured out that it might be a good idea.  I am happy for all you Microsoft users for being brought into the 21st Century.
> ...


 
It must still hurt that they wouldn't be around without the bailout bill Gates gave them. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 21, 2011)

I downloaded the files but it just changed the image to CR2 with a camera aperture picture thing.  Anyone else have that problem?  Before if I clicked on them it went to picasa image viewer now it goes strait to RAW.  Why does software always have to be so difficult?


----------



## Peano (Nov 21, 2011)

Why are you guys bothering with Microstupid for this? There's been a *FREE* alternative available for years.


----------



## Tigertail (Nov 21, 2011)

Jarrod268 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



I'm sure that they got over it after surpassing Exxon in total value.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 21, 2011)

Peano said:


> Why are you guys bothering with Microstupid for this? There's been a *FREE* alternative available for years.



I use Irfanview for quite a bit, but people are talking about just being able to browse the file exporer and see the thumbnails.  It does help if there is only one image I want to edit.  Instead, I have to either open Bridge, or open Irfanview, find the file, and then make note of the file number, and then open it in Photoshop.  Not exactly convenient.

For the 32 bit Windows, I never had a problem.  Still haven't found a solution with my 64 bit verison of Windows.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 21, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Peano said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you guys bothering with Microstupid for this? There's been a *FREE* alternative available for years.
> ...



Seriously, I have 64 bit that might be the problem.  Why would there better operating system be supported less than the step down.  No friggin sense.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 21, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Peano said:
> ...



Well, it is what it is, for right now.  The 64 bit does not, at this time, have RAW file support.


----------

